# What is your favorite Big Bang Theory episode?



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I am thinking the episode on buying the Time machine, but love the episode about the ring from the Hobbit movies. And come to think it the grad student that falls for Sheldon was pretty good too. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1256037/
http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/The_Nerdvana_Annihilation
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1607974/

Tell why it is your favorite episode, or if you can't decide which is your favorite, then tell your favorite lines and/or scenes.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

The Adhesive Duck Deficiency
The Bath Gift Item Hypothesis
The Cruciferous Vegetable Amplification
The Ornithophobia Diffusion
The Euclid Alternative
The Lunar Excitation
The Barbarian Sublimation
The Irish Pub Formulation
The Lobenfield Decay
The Pancake Batter Anomaly

Too many to mention


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The Bath Gift Item Hypothesis (penny gives sheldon the best present ever)

The Middle Earth Paradigm (I made Sheldon's "Doppler effect" costume for a con)

The Barbarian Sublimation (penny and online gaming)

I have these saved for "do not delete".


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I like the one where they all came up with a different story from the card from Wolowitz's Dad.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I like the one where they all came up with a different story from the card from Wolowitz's Dad.


Oh, that was a good one!

I also really liked the one where Howard, uh, fell into the robot arm.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

'Terminator Decoupling'

The gang were on a train with Summer Glau.

Howard: "It's hot in here. Must be Summer."


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

betts4 said:


> The Bath Gift Item Hypothesis (penny gives sheldon the best present ever)


This one...where Penny gives Sheldon the Leonard Nimoy autographed napkin and he realizes it has Spock's DNA.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

The one where the girls read comic books to see what the guys like about them, then argue over how to pick up Thors Hammer. Love this one. Keep waiting for it to be rerun.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

No contest. Bath Gift Item Hypothesis.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

nlsinger said:


> No contest. Bath Gift Item Hypothesis.


I was kinda sleeping through this one, but have to admit it had a really huge ending. One of the best.

Oh, everyone should say why they love a particular episode.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

nlsinger said:


> No contest. Bath Gift Item Hypothesis.


+1 There are many really good ones, but no episode comes close.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Isn't this a bit like being asked to pick a favorite child?

There are very few I WOULDN'T pick as a favorite. I still watch them all in reruns.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

It would definitely be one from the first or second season.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

nlsinger said:


> No contest. Bath Gift Item Hypothesis.


"It's a Saturnalia miracle!"


----------



## leeherman (Nov 5, 2007)

Another vote for "The Bath Gift Item Hypothesis"

LH


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> The Bath Gift Item Hypothesis (penny gives sheldon the best present ever)
> 
> The Middle Earth Paradigm (I made Sheldon's "Doppler effect" costume for a con)
> 
> ...


These are the three that I have kept on all my TiVos. Others I like I will either watch as reruns or have on dvd.

The Bath Gift item Hypothesis was great not just because of the ending but the play that came up to it with Sheldon trying to find a gift for Penny. Then she in one swoop blew all that he had picked out away.

Middle Earth - well Leonard made a great Hobbit, the scene of them all wanting to be the Flash, and as stated earlier, Sheldon's Doppler Effect costume which I loved so much I made and have worn most friday nights at cons I go to. Not great for picking up guys, but works well for making conversation. I had one guy stop me, look at my outfit and just go "vrrooom...vrroooom..." just as Sheldon did. It was great that he got it.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Lots of good choices, but I'd have to go with The Ornithophobia Diffusion.

_Get back here you stupid bird, so I can love you!_


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Satchel said:


> This one...where Penny gives Sheldon the Leonard Nimoy autographed napkin and he realizes it has Spock's DNA.


I don't have favorite episodes as much as I have favorite scenes.

The Nimoy napkin scene was definitely number one, but now it's tied with a scene featuring the character I really didn't like it first: TIAAAARAAAAA!

Putitonme...putitonme...putitonme...putitonme...putitonme...putitonme!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Agree on "The Bath Gift Item Hypothesis". 

I will also have to give an honorable mention to the one where Amy gets the tiara. That has to have been one of the funniest moments of any TV show I can remember. It might just be a "best scene" instead of "best episode" but that was awesome.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> I don't have favorite episodes as much as I have favorite scenes.


Mine have to do with scenes as well-

For example, with The Irish Pub Formulation, it's not the episode so much as Sheldon's coming up with the word "un-unravelable" meaning a lie so convoluted that no one could ever figure it out.
We use that all the time in our house!

And The Lobenfield Decay was all about another convoluted cover story with guest star D.J. Qualls as drug addicted cousin Leo, plus Sheldon's retrieving the bag of chicken out of the garbage can in the lobby.

This could go on forever- even in the worst episode there is a gem or two.
And yes, the tiara scene was A+.


----------



## Dirk Legume (Nov 29, 2004)

I really liked the ones before Penny's crippling drinking problem arose best. 


Seriously though, the Spock DNA episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The one where Penny first plays video games with the gang and keeps killing Sheldon.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh, I forgot about the bath gift one. That was classic. See? You can't just pick one. 

Loved the tiara AFF one too.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

Bob_Newhart said:


> It would definitely be one from the first or second season.


Do you still watch?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

From Season 3 Episode 10 "The Gorilla Experiment" it's the episode where Penny explains Sheldon's seat, cracks me up every time


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Do you still watch?


No.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Howard's cell rings...

Howard: Looks like I'm going to have sex tonight.
Penny: ????
Leonard: It's complicated.
Penny: His right hand is calling him?

Classic!


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

sbourgeo said:


> Lots of good choices, but I'd have to go with The Ornithophobia Diffusion.
> 
> _Get back here you stupid bird, so I can love you!_


I love Amys' comment 
"Guess you gotta have hollow bones to get some sugar around here."

The use of the word 'sugar' is great.

I do agree that every show has at least one comment or scene that is great.

I still love to watch it even if Penny isn't as pretty. I was asking my sig' other 'what has happened to Penny?'. She said she is older, but I countered that "most women that take care of themselves peak at their beauty in the thirties or forties." She gave me a look like Amy gives Sheldon too many times, so I think I am trouble. I do always say that she is twice as beautiful as any of the girls, but I don't know if that comment saved me or not.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I like the one where they all came up with a different story from the card from Wolowitz's Dad.


That was probably one of the sweetest moments from the series.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I really enjoyed the episode with Bob Newhart. Not my absolute favorite, but just a really classic performance by Newhart.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been reading through some quotes from BBT and it only confuses me about what is the best episode. 
http://www.quotefully.com/tvshow/The+Big+Bang+Theory/Amy+Farrah+Fowler


----------



## NoCalME (Aug 11, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I don't have favorite episodes as much as I have favorite scenes.


Same here. I don't remember the name of the episode, but in this scene Leonard asks Sheldon if he has considered telling Amy how he feels and Sheldon replied, _Leonard, I'm a physicist not a hippie!_

As an introverted engineer, I found that line hilarious!


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Favorite episode? Probably the Bob Newhart episode.

Favorite scene? Somehow the boys lost something or sold something on e-bay (I forget the details) and the guy won't give it back. The guys want to give up, they're afraid to confront the guy, but Penny drives them to his house, the guys are cowering behind her at the doorway begging her not to knock, she eventually winds up kicking the guy you-know-where and they take back their item, and Sheldon says 'Yay, we did it!'


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

That was the episode where a guy stole Sheldon's WOW identity and all his money and weapons, etc.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> That was the episode where a guy stole Sheldon's WOW identity and all his money and weapons, etc.


And Glen (his battle ostrich).


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I don't know the episode name, but I really like the one where they prank Sheldon on the card trick.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Satchel said:


> This one...where Penny gives Sheldon the Leonard Nimoy autographed napkin and he realizes it has Spock's DNA.


Add me to this list. I often go to YouTube to watch that scene; always makes me laugh.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bath Gift is indeed excellent and *a* favorite because it's also very sweet at the end.

My favorite episode is the one with bouncing lasers off the moon, with Zack.
"That's a guy for Penny" --> "I was wrong. Penny can do better" --> "He must be very skilled at coitus".

Also, Sheldon winning a prize and has to give an acceptance speech but is faced. "Just the Asians!" Classic!

And anything with Leonard's mother.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

The ending of the Bath Gift Hypothesis makes me kind of get watery eyed. That is the hallmark of a good episode to me - actually caring about the people involved.

Mayim's reaction to the tiara in the Shiny Trinket Maneuver makes me laugh out loud each time. That's one episode of TV where I watched it and immediately thought "That person deserves an Emmy."


----------



## claire_d (May 15, 2007)

Bath Gift Hypothesis gets my vote too... its funny how many gravitate towards that one! When I saw this thread that came immediately to mind but I didn't think there would be anything close to a consensus with so many great ones!

In terms of scenes? There are two end scenes I play over and over when they are on - I just love the scene where Leonard negotiates with Brent Spiner to come to his birthday party and sell him the Mr. Data dolls.... and the one where Raj and Howard keep doing the card trick to Sheldon.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

I agree with the ones everyone else has said, and I would like to add the "Rock, Paper, Scissors, Lizard, Spock" scene.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Soze said:


> And anything with Leonard's mother.


And anything with Sheldon's' mother.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Mr. Soze said:


> And anything with Leonard's mother.





replaytv said:


> And anything with Sheldon's' mother.


I eagerly await the episode where both mothers meet. I expect comedy gold.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

It's hard to choose but 2 of my favorites are the one where Sheldon's mother comes and takes a tour of churches (that is so much like how my E. Texas relatives are!) and the one where Sheldon hangs Penny's clothes on the telephone wire after she gets 3 strikes.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

Stan Lee, hands down.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Bath Gift is a favorite. But, the one episode I've bought, so far, is The Staircase Implementation. It still cracks me up when Leonard realizes his rocket fuel formula is wrong, and then Sheldon saves him at the end.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I also really liked the one where Howard, uh, fell into the robot arm.


That's the first one that came to mind.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

loubob57 said:


> That's the first one that came to mind.


"I'm sorry, but we don't have a code for a robot arm grasping a man's penis"


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Just saw a rerun of another great episode. The one where Sheldon and Kripke compete for the new office. The scenes on the basketball court are hilarious. 

Leonard: OK first one to 5 wins

Sheldon: 5 what?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

midas said:


> Just saw a rerun of another great episode. The one where Sheldon and Kripke compete for the new office. The scenes on the basketball court are hilarious.
> 
> Leonard: OK first one to 5 wins
> 
> Sheldon: 5 what?


Speaking of Kripke I thought I saw him as a criminal on Brooklyn None-Nine, and just confirmed that John Ross Bowie was indeed in the last episode.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

To alter the original question, my least favorites are any ones with Kripke. Whenever he appears in any of the reruns I turn it off and move on. I really can't take his character.

Also not a fan of Priya, but I can tolerate her.

One of my favorites is "The Barbarian Sublimation", where Penny gets hooked on the "Age of Conan" game.


----------



## jdag (Mar 14, 2006)

The scene from The Warewolf Transformation, when Sheldon is playing the bongos wrecks me every time.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

The guys (minus Sheldon) take Howard to Vegas: "Would it kill them to put out a brisket?"


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> To alter the original question, my least favorites are any ones with Kripke. Whenever he appears in any of the reruns I turn it off and move on. I really can't take his character.
> 
> Also not a fan of Priya, but I can tolerate her.
> 
> One of my favorites is "The Barbarian Sublimation", where Penny gets hooked on the "Age of Conan" game.


Kripke is pretty creepy. I've never left an episode with him in it, but he's not a fav character of mine. The guy does a good job with the character, though.

Priya is beautiful, but boring.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

If we're talking about individual scenes, that would be when Sheldon gave mathematical proof that Penny is a slut who has dated nearly 200 men.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

LordXenophon said:


> If we're talking about individual scenes, that would be when Sheldon gave mathematical proof that Penny is a slut who has dated nearly 200 men.


I loved it when Penny said to Sheldon that he thought her 'just a blond monkey'.

I was watching a rerun last night and just loved it when Howard has a '4 some' in "The Hot Troll Deviation". Katee from Battlestar Galatica appeared again as Howard's fantasy, but this time in a flight suit. His fantasy begins with Katee flirtatiously talking to him, but the fantasy turned confusing with the appearance of Bernadette and George Takei.
It was great when Katees' character uses the 'frack' profanity from Battlestar. 
http://bigbangtheory.wikia.com/wiki/Katee_Sackhoff

[media]http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20110315050626/bigbangtheory/images/5/50/Howardconfusefantasy.jpg[/media]


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I think mine is the Adhesive Duck one. "It doesn't feel like an arm." "Then maybe you should let it go."

A couple of favorite scenes are when Sheldon tells the Human Resources lady that she is a slave and when the guys are competing against the girls in games and keep losing. "Blueberry in my nose! Blueberry in my nose!" "Snort it down and keep eating!!!!"


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

QueenBee said:


> I think mine is the Adhesive Duck one. "It doesn't feel like an arm." "Then maybe you should let it go."


www.kaleycuoco.org/wp-content/gallery/photo-shoots/menkal1.jpg

They don't look like arms either.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

frombhto323 said:


> The guys (minus Sheldon) take Howard to Vegas: "Would it kill them to put out a brisket?"


That is a favorite of mine too.


----------



## LordXenophon (Sep 4, 2013)

I take it that is in reference to the lunch buffet? I have not seen that episode.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

LordXenophon said:


> I take it that is in reference to the lunch buffet? I have not seen that episode.


Ya, the fellas buy a hooker for Howard in Vegas, and she morfs into a Jewish girl talking with NY accent and making Jewish food comments. Howard loves it. It was _really _funny.


----------

